# Wheeling, WV - Wanted western tornado



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Looking for a newer western tornado 1.5 or 1.8 with the wiring & controller. Will pay cash.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a 1.5 and 1.8 that I will be selling here once I get them off the pallet racking. PM your phone number and Ill shoot them over in a text when we take them down in the next week or so.


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

viper881 said:


> I have a 1.5 and 1.8 that I will be selling here once I get them off the pallet racking. PM your phone number and Ill shoot them over in a text when we take them down in the next week or so.


That'd be great! 304-639-2199


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

viper881 said:


> I have a 1.5 and 1.8 that I will be selling here once I get them off the pallet racking. PM your phone number and Ill shoot them over in a text when we take them down in the next week or so.


Do you know how much you want for those units? I also want the inverted V and vibrator


----------

